# Can anyone identify this frame?



## ejlwheels (Nov 30, 2006)

The looks like a Colson, but it has a Hiawatha badge
and the bottom rear fender brace is not as far back 
from the bottom bracket as a late 30's Colson frame?


thanks
ericjlundeen@yahoo.com


----------



## Philip Blau-Marshall (Nov 30, 2006)

*1938 Colson Frame*

Your Frame is not Cleveland Welding and the 1936 Roadmaster pictured, from Nostalgic.net, uses a camel back frame without a lower top tube. 

Your frame is probably a 1938 Colson Frame. 

Colson's standard frame in 1936 and 1937 featured a long wheelbase and was available in straight-bar and double-bar roadster configurations. A hanging tank was available for the straight bar frame while no tank was offered for the double-bar roadster.

In 1938 Colson shortened the wheelbase along with other changes and introduced their snap-tank double bar models.  

While, beginning in 1938, the Colson catalog no longer depicts a straight bar model, I have seen several short wheelbase straight bar Colsons that I attribute to 1938. The earlier straight bar tank will fit these frames but I have not seen one with an original tank. 

I assume that the straight bar frame continued production at least through early 1938 and perhaps longer, but was probably relegated to being a lesser model or perhaps sold to outside distributors as a price leader.  This might explain the badge. 

If you post a serial number I can see how it relates to some other 1938 Colsons.

Phil Blau-Marshall


----------



## ejlwheels (Dec 1, 2006)

*1938 colson*

Thanks Phil.

Here is the serial #

while you're at it,
maybe you can date 2 of my other colsons?


----------

